# Any difference between TNE & Suspension



## transcend2007 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been reading a few guys are using TNE as their pre-workout.

Is TNE and test suspension the same thing?

I am curious how much and how often people are taking it for pre-workout.  

I work out at 8am in the morning and I am not morning person.  NO Explode has been my friend, but I would consider an addition to my morning ritual.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 2, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> I've been reading a few guys are using TNE as their pre-workout.
> 
> Is TNE and test suspension the same thing?
> 
> ...



Same hormone different carrier.

Water based suspension has tiny crystals of test base floating around in it.

TNE is a test base in oil in full solution.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 2, 2012)

I see.  So what is the TNE used for, how often, and at what dose?



69nites said:


> Same hormone different carrier.
> 
> Water based suspension has tiny crystals of test base floating around in it.
> 
> TNE is a test base in oil in full solution.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 2, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> I see.  So what is the TNE used for, how often, and at what dose?


Same as suspension for all intents and purposes.

Alone 100mg preworkout. Or a nice tne/dbol blend 75mg/25mg. With an estered test base.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2012)

Start by using TNE at 50mg one to two hours pre workout. Bump to 100 if you desire.  You'll notice you don't want to leave the gym.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tne sounds fun... But the added pinning wôuld suck


----------



## Yaya (Oct 2, 2012)

TNE is test no ester, its in oil. Test suspension is water based.. pretty much the same. 

As POB said, take 50mg pre workout to see how you like it, i bet youll love it. I was told that i had to use at least 100mg pre workout or it would be useless, well that was bullshit because 50mg was good and really pumped me up.

As far as pinning gos, go with slin pins, best way imo when using TNE


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 2, 2012)

I think everyone has summed it up well. Testosterone No Ester is supposed to be less painful that Test Suspension, but I still get a little bite. I started at 50 mg preworkout, and worked my way up to 100 mg MWF. Roughly 2 hours preworkout seems about right....but even after 4 to 5 hours I am still jacked. I decided to take a break for awhile because I can tell I don't need to be using it ALL the time. Potent shit, bro. I started a log of what I experienced.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 2, 2012)

If you're on cycle or trt do you count 300mg from M-W-F toward your weekly test numbers?  Since there is no ester does increase overall testosterone blood test numbers?


----------



## 69nites (Oct 2, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> If you're on cycle or trt do you count 300mg from M-W-F toward your weekly test numbers?  Since there is no ester does increase overall testosterone blood test numbers?


It does but for a very limited time. 

I like to run a lower dose of test. Like 500mg then stack whatever else I want to run on top if it.

If stable levels are important to you tne is not for you. You're going to have huge fluctuations in your test levels.


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 2, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> If you're on cycle or trt do you count 300mg from M-W-F toward your weekly test numbers?  Since there is no ester does increase overall testosterone blood test numbers?



I ran my normal 500 mg of Test C in addition to the 100 mg tne MWF. That was a total of 800 mg a week


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 2, 2012)

considering that you want the immediate effect of the TNE, does it make any difference what muscle you pin?  Anybody notice any differences?


----------



## 69nites (Oct 2, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> considering that you want the immediate effect of the TNE, does it make any difference what muscle you pin?  Anybody notice any differences?



It does to a point but running tne you're going to need to change inject sites a lot.


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 2, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> considering that you want the immediate effect of the TNE, does it make any difference what muscle you pin?  Anybody notice any differences?



Yeah I'd like more input on where you guys like to pin this, and if you prefer slin pins


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> Yeah I'd like more input on where you guys like to pin this, and if you prefer slin pins



I use delts, chest, tri's for my TNE. I only lift/use it 3 days per week though. I use a 1/2 inch slin pin for chest and triceps. 25g 1" everywhere else.

Tends to burn for 30 seconds in my chest but that's it. No PIP or soreness or whatever


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 2, 2012)

69nites said:


> Same hormone different carrier.
> 
> Water based suspension has tiny crystals of test base floating around in it.
> 
> TNE is a test base in oil in full solution.



LOL, how did I know you would be the first response to this thread?

By the way OP: Test Suspension (in water) stings like a bitch for about 30 sec. but seems to hit harder IMO... most guys prefer the oil based TNE. Masochists like 69Nites shoots Suspension in his eyes on leg and back days.... 

I do actually like the test suspension but I also like pinning... yea, I'm sick I know.

It's in full swing in about an hour and wears off for me after four to six hours.


----------

